# problem with DeWalt 788 blower



## JesseTutt

The blower tube that connects to the upper arm and flexes to blow the saw dust off of the wood cracked and now will not stay where I placed it. The first joint where the black plastic connects to the steel ball has a crack in it. The slight vibration when the saw is running causes the entire tube to drop onto the table.

Here is a picture of the saw:









and a close-up of the break:









I tried to remove the last segment but it would not easily come off the tube. I don't want to try to force it because it might break the next segment. Would you use expoy, hot melt, or ??

I thought about gluing the last segment to the metal connector. That would decrease flexibly (positioning of the blower tube) but at least I would have something.

What do you think?


----------



## BillWhite

I gave up on the std. blowers on scrollers. Built my own by using a standard 1/4" air hose connector, some clear tubing and a nozzle fabbed from small brass tubing.
Now I just hook the blower to the compressor at a very low pressure setting.
Works like a champ, and I don't have to futz around with the crappy blower stuff on my saw.
Just the way I did it.
Bill


----------



## shipwright

I had the same problem on my DeWalt. 
I got a new one on warranty. While I was waiting for it I did get the broken piece to come out without breaking anything….and the "new" socket snapped on to the base ball.
Maybe I was just lucky but try it. You have only one segment to lose.


----------



## me5269

i remeber reading somewhere that someone with the same problem used a heat gun or hair dryer to warm up the joint and it popped right apart. also used the same method to attach the new joint to the ball.
Mike


----------



## Grandpa

That looks like the same part that metal working machines use for coolant. Check with a place that sells those parts and see what it would cost. This appears to be too short. You might get a better quality from these places if they will attach to your saw. A part for a $5,000 machine should be better than a part for a $500 machine. I don't know.


----------



## Madwood

Jesse, try softening the 2nd link with a blow dryer or heat gun. Once it's a little soft, it'll pop the 1st link without much effort.While it's still soft, press it onto the metal nub on the side of the saw. Once it cools down, it should be good as new. On the chance that won't work for you, another option could be to use a small hose clamp to hold it place and seal any leakage with hotmelt glue. YMMV
John


----------



## JoeinGa

Those links just pop in and out of each other. If you put a bit of pressure and bend the "hose" far enough at any point you'll see how easy they actually do snap apart. That way you can make 'em longer or shorter as needed


----------



## gvales

Had same problem brand new. Dewalt is replacing under warranty, but for now I just used a small worm drive hose clamp.


----------



## Muddquez

It looks like 1/4 inch Loc-line, you can get it directly from the company if you want to replace any of it. It should come off without breaking any of the other links though.
loc-line.com


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My saw hasn't had a blower on it in a year or two. I just blow dust away with my mouth if enough gets in the way of me seeing what I'm working on. 
I do think that'll snap out though. If not, what have you lost? From what you're saying, the blower is useless as is anyway. I say use some of the suggestions here and go for it.


----------



## Krams

Know it is an old post but thought I would share what I did for the equivalent Delta 40-690 that I just picked over the weekend. I used a foot of garden supply tubing that I had lying around - 1/4" tubing I think. I simply taped it up to the outlet on the saw and fixed the tube to the material holder push down piece with some more tape angling it such that the gusts of air blew on the spot where the workpiece met the blade. Worked like a charm.


----------



## CharleyL

These hose links are readily available at Fastenal, Grainger, snd other industrial suppliers. They were originally developed for supplying coolant fluids to drilling and lathe machines. Tools are available for snapping them together, but everyone seems to have figured out how to get them apart. I use boiling water to soften them rather than heat guns, because it's safer than risking overheating with other methods. If one link goes bad, just pull it off and use it a little shorter. When it gets too short, buy a section of it and make it long again. It comes in many sizes, so be sure to match the size when you buy it. It also comes in dfferent colors, but who cares what color you end up with, if it works. My air hose is black, orange, and blue now. The tool to squeeze them together is about $12 and it works well without heat. I suggest hot water and sharp bending to get them apart.

Charley


----------

